# Scandinavian Rose



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by my friendship with a lovely young lady from Norway by the name of Celina. It being her ways of the modern day teenager which gave me the idea for these particular phrases.



Scandinavian rose 
maiden flower of Norse 
pale as soft milk 
adorned by ruby’s silk
adored lustful adolescence
desire’s youthful essence 


Scandinavian rose 
damsel’s lips of sensuousness 
young lady’s tender caresses 
lust’s sweet bouquet 
do the scenes coquet 


Scandinavian rose
delicate taste of beauty 
as palate of delight 
feeds from Nordic deity 
in charm of delight 
sweet moisture of desire
be mine as passion of fire


----------

